# online horse show!!!



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

so guys, welcome to my online horseshow!! basically a horseshow online!! 



*here are the rules: *
1 horse per class
must be your photos (not from internet etc)
photos do not have to be taken by you
must be your horse

HAVE FUN!!!!



*CLASSES*

*Topsi ring*
(a ring with fun events for the amateur shower)

dress up 
fattest pony
pony with the longest tail
pony with the longest mane
prettiest pony
best childs pony (most bomb proof)
pair of ponies
2 riders on the one pony
best behaved pony
best groomed
best trick
*Breed Ring*

Shetland Mare
Shetland Gelding
Shetland Stallion
Shetland Foal

Welsh mare
Welsh Gelding 
Welsh Stallion
Welsh Foal

Arab M
Arab G
Arab S
Arab F

Clydsdale M
Clydsdale G
Clydsdale S
Clydsdale f

Thourghbred M
Thourghbred G
Thourghbred S
Thourghbred F

Haflinger M
Haflinger G
Haflinger S
Haflinger F

Mini pony M
mini pony G
mini pony S
mini pony f

AQH M
AQH G
AQH S
AQH F

warmblood m
warmblood g
warmblood s
warmblood f

donkey m
donkey g
donkey s
donkey f

other breed (if i have forgot a main breed PM me and i'll add it to the list

*Colour*

Palamino
Paint
Black
Bay 
Grey
Appaloosa
Buckskin
Blue Roan
Strawberry Roan
dapple grey
Chestnut
other

*Jumping*

Best jumping position

*English *

Best walk
Besst trot
best canter
Best collection (in any gate)
best presented
halter class
ridden pony under 12hh
ridden pony over 12hh under 14hh
ridden horse over 14hh under 16hh
ridden horse over 16hh


*Western*

best presented
beest walk 
best trot
best canter
halter class
ridden pony under 12hh
ridden pony over 12hh under 14hh
ridden horse over 14hh under 16hh
ridden horse over 16hh




closing date is not decided yet but is going to be some time in late may- early june i think 



prize is free edits 


​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You might want to combine the m/g/s of each breed, as there's not many Welshes here, for example.

dress up 








fattest pony








best pair of ponies









Shetland Stallion







Shetland Foal
(she's half Shetland)








Clydsdale G








Thourghbred M








Thourghbred G








Mini pony M
(she was prego, keep in mind)








mini pony f









*Colour*

Paint








Bay 








Grey








dapple grey








Chestnut
*







*


----------



## LoveHooverandBailey (Apr 25, 2011)

haha this is such a fun idea!

Fun events:

Dress up: 
Hoover 









Best Groomed:
Hoover 









BREED:
Arab Gelding (he's half arab- does that count?)
Hoover









TB Gelding:
Bailey









COLOR:
Buckskin:
Tex 









Chestnut:
Hoover

ENGLISH:
best trot:
Bailey









best canter:
Bailey









Ridden 14-16hh:
Hoover - 14.3hh









Ridden over 16hh:
Bailey - 16.2hh 









thanksss


----------



## BrookbankGirls (Jul 18, 2011)

welsh foal 1st pic (willow)
welsh mare 2nd pic (cassie)
best jumping persition 3rd pic (rupert)
best trot 4th pic (boris)
grey 5th (becks)


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Dress up









Prettiest pony








Best childs pony (most bomb proof)
first attatched pic
Pair of ponies







Checkers, Cheyenne
*Breed Ring*
AQH M








could you switch this pic with the prettiest pony one? both are Cheyenne though 
AQH F
second attached
*Colour*

Chestnut









*English *

Best walk








Besst trot








horse in front
Best canterd








Best collection (in any gate)
same pic as the trot
Best presented









*Western*

Best trot









Best canter










hope the contest is still going on


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Dress Up (Only pic I have. She's being safe.)








Fattest pony (sigh...she's really fat. Yes I'm trying to do something about it. No she's not due to foal.)










Pony with the longest tail









Pony with the longest mane









Prettiest pony








Best childs pony (most bomb proof)








Pair of ponies 








2 riders on the one pony -NONE-
Best behaved pony 









Best groomed 








Best trick










Part 1 of 2





​


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Part 2


Arab M








Arab G









Clydesdale M (This ol gal is Ella. I fostered her for Frog Pond Draft Rescue.)









Haflinger M










AQH M








AQH G









Other breed (if I have forgot a main breed PM me and i'll add it to the list)
I'd like to nominate a Draft category. 










Palomino








Black








Bay









Chestnut


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^omg that arab is GORGIOUS!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Which one? One of the ones that I had? One was a mare and one was a gelding. The mare was completely blind and was picked up by a member on here by the name of Micki O after I established that I could not properly care for her. The other is Stormy, red halter. He was my aunt's horse but he was too much for her and she got rid of him.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^yeah, yours. They are both beautiful! I've always loved grey arabs  Too bad you had to get rid of them


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They both found loving homes. : )


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

that's good


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

Warmblood mare + best chestnut please


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Little entries, I guess its still open?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Doesn't seem like the OP has been to this thread recently...

But I just had to enter  Best childs pony:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry i havnt been on for months... yea i guess its still open
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

*don't know if its still going on but here are my entries if it is

*Best Behaved Pony *(don't mind the guy trying to get her to move )










*Arabian Mare* (pic from when I first got her; she's pretty!)









*Paint*









*Black*









*Bay *









*Buckskin* (he's really champagne  )








*
Best jumping position* (english)









*ridden horse over 16hh* (english)









*best canter* (canter/gallop; pft. western)









*ridden horse over 14hh under 16hh* (western)








*
ridden horse over 16hh* (western)​ 






​


----------



## Tayzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry i have a lot of photo's

Prettiest pony



















2 riders on a pony










Best trick



















Breeds
Arab Mare










QH gelding









Colour

TeeCee is a paint QH










Grey









Appaloosa

Mavi is an appaloosa but looks similar to a chestnut. He gets white patches and roans through winter. So pls believe me when I say he is an appy not a chestnut.










Chestnut










Black










Jumping Position










Breeds 

Shetland Gelding











Hope u like them!


----------



## Tayzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

Ridden Horse over 16hh
TeeCee16.2hh










Ridden horse over 14hh but under 16hh

Mavi 14.2










Ridden pony over 12hh under 14hh

Kandii is 13hh










Best canter










Best trot









Best walk









Brees
Shetland Mare
This is suger Rockie's half sister









Best Behaved









Pair of ponie's
I did not know if they could be ridden or not so yeh









`Best child's pony 











HOPE U LIKE!


----------

